

The Real Cost of Hiring the Wrong Employee - coloneltcb
http://www.inc.com/john-brandon/real-cost-hiring-wrong-employee.html

======
diziet
Well if you take into account the cost of 'hiring, total compensation,
eventual severance pay, and other factors like legal fees' (which is heavily
weighted towards 'mistakes, failures and missed business opportunities') the
number can be as high as you arbitrarily make it.

~~~
pseudometa
Even if you filled the position with a different employee, the other guy may
or may not be better. Unless he is talking about making the mistake of hiring
someone who is not needed at all in the company and the position was wrongly
created in the first place.

------
RougeFemme
". . .I was not great at "onboarding" people--a process that starts long
before someone fills out a W9. (For a long time, I thought onboarding
consisted entirely of filling out paperwork. Oops. "

I would love to know more about what he thinks _should_ be included in
onboarding, now that he has the benefit of hindsight and more experience. And
I would think that a _lot_ of what he would learned re: start-up onboarding
would apply equally well to decent larger companies, as well, though likely on
a less-compressed schedule than with a start-up.

It also sounds like that employee stayed for a while. In a start-up, I would
assume you could and would pull the cord sooner.

------
rosser
_" I was a middle manager at a start-up in Minneapolis..."_

Can you legitimately call a company a "start-up" once it's grown to the point
that it has _middle management_?

~~~
jamesaguilar
Yes.

------
michaelt

      Is there a better way? I like the Jobularity 
      approach [...] using video introductions, 
      profiles of their interests and talents, 
      and--most importantly--a ranking system that 
      is more data driven than most recruiting
      tools.
    

Sounds good if you're in a recruiting market where there's a glut of talent so
good candidates will be eager to jump through hoops like making a video
introduction. But I'm not sure how well it would work in a market with a
shortage of talent.

~~~
RougeFemme
In the department that he was hiring for - graphics, marketing and writing -
there IS a glut of talent and the candidates probably WOULD jump through
hoops. But I would like to hear more - or anything - about what "data" is
provided by the Jobularity approach.

------
Frozenlock
I was waiting for the introduction to finish, to finally read in details what
happened with "Sue"; how she ended costing money...

But turns out the introduction was the entire text.

------
cbhl
> _Could more data have prevented that terrible day when I had to fire an
> under-performing employee--and maybe prevented hiring her in the first
> place? I 'd like to think so._

This sounds like a poisonous way to approach hiring; to me it reads "let's add
lots more bureaucracy so that hopefully I can avoid an embarrassing
situation".

------
eugeneross
Really? You hire someone on the spot without asking them if they have
experience elsewhere on different programs? Not a very smart move from the
start...

------
freejack
I wonder how these costs fluctuate by position and country. It'd be
interesting to see how these costs adjust for our own companies.

